# Girls posing with bikes



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

I got quite a few but I'm sure some of you guys can contribute to this post too.

Why do the cars get all the girls posing with them? Come on now, not all bike owners are little kids that don't care about hot lookin girls.  

Umm I hope all of these are 18 or over though :ugh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

18? :dunno: hopefully :ugh: If not its not like its porn. :uh:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Hopper Ali's aunts gettin drunk and riding his Raligh Chopper :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Now this is my kind of woman :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

How about this pose? :biggrin:


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2004, 06:30 PM
> *Now this is my kind of woman :thumbsup:
> [snapback]2319476[/snapback]​*


its a stylish seat on wheels.

heres a pic.....

[attachmentid=52116]



its not a photoshop...honest....


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Oct 22 2004, 11:48 AM
> *How about this pose?  :biggrin:
> [snapback]2319522[/snapback]​*


i like that one too :thumbsup:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by hopper_ali_@Oct 22 2004, 09:06 PM
> *its a stylish seat on wheels.
> 
> heres a pic.....
> ...


Uh huh, every damn thing in that pic was photoshopped. The ground, the bike, the girl. :roflmao:


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Had the oppertunity to buy this frame...









Here mine before tha candy & stuff
Somebody gimme an emial addy so I can send em the pic, I forgot it ain't on the internet anymore, I can't link it...

Here's mine after the candy and shit. 
(kilque on the link...)
http://members.tripod.com/~hydroguru/soc/thw.htm


All pics courtesy of Hydroguru.com


----------



## lowriderwiz (Sep 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 22 2004, 10:25 AM
> *I got quite a few but I'm sure some of you guys can contribute to this post too.
> 
> Why do the cars get all the girls posing with them?  Come on now, not all bike owners are little kids that don't care about hot lookin girls.
> ...


heres one


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

:0 :biggrin:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

had these on my harddisk for years now ... 
[attachmentid=52252][attachmentid=52253][attachmentid=52254]


----------



## krate_lowrider (Jun 22, 2004)

God, all of those chicks are nasty except for........



















Dont get me wrong I LOVE ASIANS! 
But the only hot one in here is the asian 2nd to last.


















im hoping its just the picture cause her teeth look fucked but nice body :biggrin: 









AND THIS IS THE HOTTEST! :thumbsup: :0


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Star_@Oct 24 2004, 04:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...












got more pics of ...... uhm ...... that trike?


----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 24 2004, 02:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## OldDirty (Sep 13, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## C44U (Aug 9, 2004)

she's riding it the WRONG WAY!!!

or is that the equivalent of a bicycle/girl 69?


----------



## Super Star (Jun 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by asco1_@Oct 24 2004, 01:26 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ya I got more pictures of that "trike".


































































Oh, my bad, I "accidentally" put the wrong pictures  . Oh well, here's one of 'Heart Breaker'.


----------



## outlaw twin (Dec 29, 2003)

fuck man I really like that trike..... no, really.... the trike. somebody should make something like that for cruzing. its fucking sick.


and daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaam she is fine :cheesy:


----------



## asco1 (Nov 4, 2002)

sure she's fine - but that trike ....... GAAAAAWD!


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

WoW i just saw the most beautiful ass ever, oh yeah nice trike


----------



## sys7em (Dec 12, 2003)

I forgot what i was gonna say


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Super Star_@Oct 24 2004, 06:32 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:worship: :0


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:0


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)




----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

thats a sweet "trike"
think i left a wrench in my pocket


----------



## hopper_ali (Apr 29, 2003)

girls are cool.


----------



## Juicy83 (Oct 26, 2004)

...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

here are few more pics of heartbreaker.
with some custom parts,murals, and more graphics it would be hard as hell to beat


----------



## twistedream (Feb 27, 2004)

hey juicy83 post ^ a pic and i'll b da judge


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Just2dvs_@Oct 25 2004, 07:59 PM
> *
> [snapback]2327340[/snapback]​*



yea id have to say that ones pretty gross....haha


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

^^^^ i didnt do it right...i mean this pic


----------



## Juicy83 (Oct 26, 2004)

...


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

hey juicy i think u and me got a compition.... jk jk


----------



## Lil Pun! (Oct 23, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## lil deville (Jan 14, 2002)

MANNNN... This bike is a damn chic magnet. I want :biggrin:


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

lucky fender^^


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lil Pun!_@Oct 26 2004, 11:42 AM
> *I promise... its not photoshopped! :biggrin:
> [snapback]2328777[/snapback]​*


:roflmao: dayum did she sit on that seat after the pic? Just imagine that, the skull up her butt :roflmao:


----------



## DVS (Sep 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lil deville_@Oct 26 2004, 06:03 AM
> *MANNNN... This bike is a damn chic magnet. I want  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


We set the bike up next to one of our member's Caddy and Toro took over 400 pics of just the car and bike with different girls that day. :biggrin:


----------



## misterPcustom (Sep 28, 2004)




----------



## lowrider_north (Jul 9, 2004)

*coff* PETAFILE *coff*

spellings probly wrong
on both words


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lowrider_north_@Nov 2 2004, 04:03 AM
> **coff* PETAFILE *coff*
> 
> spellings probly wrong
> ...


:ugh:


----------



## chubbz (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## chubbz (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chubbz (Feb 3, 2003)




----------



## DrasticNYC (May 8, 2002)




----------



## gangstersparadise1 (Jul 1, 2004)

To The Top!!!

Remember this OG topic tony!?!


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

i'll find some that i have saved on my disk &i'll post it up


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)




----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Wow I didnt know this topic was still out there. 

Here's Kurupt with Jenna Jaimeson


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

:0


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

I JUST OWNED MYSELF


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

dat girl..opps i mean boy is gangsta with them red socks...


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Apr 13 2006, 02:29 PM~5235267
> *dat girl..opps i mean boy is gangsta with them red socks...
> *


real gangstas wear fluffy socks


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 14 2006, 12:30 AM~5235279
> *real gangstas wear fluffy socks
> *



:roflmao:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 13 2006, 03:27 PM~5235245
> *:0
> *


holy fuck id tap that shit :roflmao:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Apr 14 2006, 04:54 AM~5239032
> *holy fuck id tap that shit  :roflmao:
> *


ok, that was fucking gay.



did you go to wheels day?

some ginger kid that looked like you shouted £20!!! at my car


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 11:46 PM~5242305
> *..
> *



:0 :0


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 13 2006, 02:27 PM~5235245
> *:0
> *


dumbass :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 14 2006, 02:30 PM~5242196
> *ok, that was fucking gay.
> did you go to wheels day?
> 
> ...


nar that wernt me i wouldnt give a fiver for it


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

you can hardly see the bike, her ass is covering everything :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Swangin44s_@Apr 15 2006, 12:51 AM~5242795
> *you can hardly see the bike, her ass is covering everything :0
> *



Her ass is bigger than the bike :roflmao: 

I like this one


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Damn it I can't believe I left thse out of this topic :twak:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Nice and squishy, I should know. :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Vanessa shakin dat booty while Matt is just mesmerized :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 14 2006, 03:57 PM~5242841
> *Nice and squishy,  I should know.  :biggrin:
> *


RUN TONY!!!!!!! THATS A DUDE!!!!!! :angry:


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2006, 05:31 PM~5243830
> *RUN TONY!!!!!!!  THATS A DUDE!!!!!! :angry:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: thats cold


----------



## noe_from_texas (Jun 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Apr 14 2006, 06:31 PM~5243830
> *RUN TONY!!!!!!!  THATS A DUDE!!!!!! :angry:
> *


:biggrin:


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Apr 14 2006, 02:51 PM~5242792
> *nar that wernt me i wouldnt give a fiver for it
> *


jealous


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by noe_from_texas_@Apr 14 2006, 12:46 PM~5242305
> *..
> *


id make kids with her :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

[attachmentid=539138]
[attachmentid=539137]
[attachmentid=539139]
[attachmentid=539140]
[attachmentid=539142]
[attachmentid=539144]


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 13 2006, 01:27 PM~5235245
> *:0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by silver64_@Apr 15 2006, 04:01 PM~5249050
> *jealous
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Socios always gets all the hoes :thumbsup:

I like how you made that one chick take her shoes off so she don't leave heel marks in the display :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Apr 17 2006, 09:30 AM~5258921
> *Socios always gets all the hoes :thumbsup:
> 
> I like how you made that one chick take her shoes off so she don't leave heel marks in the display  :biggrin:
> *


 YUP THATS WE ROLL SOCIOS STYLE........


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)

What ever happened to this topic comeon guys TTMFT!! :biggrin:


----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## StylishTekniqueCC (Nov 7, 2007)




----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

this is my wife posing on one of our bikes


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2010, 09:12 PM~16942071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: peace


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Mar 20 2010, 06:12 AM~16944114
> *:biggrin: peace
> *


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:nicoderm: 
























:naughty:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2010, 10:12 PM~16942071
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD PIC


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2010, 09:01 PM~16941974
> *
> 
> 
> ...




:boink: :boink: :boink:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Mar 21 2010, 09:49 AM~16952095
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: GOOD PIC
> *


----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## Mr.NoLimit (Nov 14, 2005)




----------



## GRodriguez (Dec 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 19 2010, 09:01 PM~16941974
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

Here's my contribution to my old topic:


----------



## HNIC's LADY (Feb 17, 2010)

*.:｡✿*ﾟﾟ･✿.｡.:*...... :thumbsup: x2


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## It's Johnny (Aug 5, 2009)

i found this one on another topic, just thought i'd help :biggrin:


----------



## JUDGEMENTDAY91 (Aug 2, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@Mar 29 2010, 06:18 PM~17037148
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

My bike at the StreetLow Salinas show.


----------



## Cisco_Kid (Mar 26, 2010)

Here is a bigger pic, i am new at this :biggrin:


----------



## 4pump_caddy (Oct 13, 2002)

old azz pic


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

[/quote]


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

gotta BuMP this back TTT


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

*MUST BE 18 OR OLDER TO VIEW THIS TOPIC !!!!!!!!* :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 12:59 PM~17178415
> *MUST BE 18 OR OLDER TO VIEW THIS TOPIC !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 need to ask D TWIST to move this topic in the cabaret section


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 11:59 AM~17178415
> *MUST BE 18 OR OLDER TO VIEW THIS TOPIC !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


shoot, some of these kids know more than us old cats do, nowadays
don't let the youngin's fool ya :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 10:05 AM~17178463
> *:0 need to ask D TWIST to move this topic in the cabaret section
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PedaLScraperZ_@Apr 13 2010, 10:13 AM~17178520
> *shoot, some of these kids know more than us old cats do, nowadays
> don't let the youngin's fool ya :biggrin:
> *


 :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :loco: :loco: :loco: :loco:


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 09:59 AM~17178415
> *MUST BE 18 OR OLDER TO VIEW THIS TOPIC !!!!!!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha good one sergo


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

:wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dave_st214_@Apr 13 2010, 10:18 AM~17178563
> *
> 
> 
> ...


wow david that looks good


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2010, 10:21 AM~17178589
> *hahahahaha good one sergo
> *


heyyyyyy , that means you !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)




----------



## Ant-Wan (Feb 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 01:22 PM~17178591
> *:wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:  :wow:
> 
> 
> ...




:nicoderm: :cheesy:


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 10:23 AM~17178603
> *heyyyyyy , that means you !!!!!!!  :biggrin:
> *


im 27 bro :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2010, 10:28 AM~17178643
> *im 27 bro  :biggrin:
> *


-10 :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 13 2010, 10:27 AM~17178640
> *:nicoderm:  :cheesy:
> *


my wife saw this pic and did not talk to me for about two weeks


----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 10:36 AM~17178727
> *my wife saw this pic and did not talk to me for about two weeks
> 
> 
> ...


the kid in the back love it


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2010, 11:22 AM~17178598
> *wow david that looks good
> *


Thanx mike I'm doing the display to match the seat you did for my daughters bike


----------



## dave_st214 (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2010, 11:47 AM~17178837
> *the kid in the back love it
> *


I think he's trying to see her chonies lol :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2010, 10:47 AM~17178837
> *the kid in the back love it
> *


NAAA...I THINK HE WAS TRYING TO POSE LIKE HER!!!!!!...LOL


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Apr 13 2010, 12:36 PM~17178727
> *my wife saw this pic and did not talk to me for about two weeks
> 
> 
> ...


I know exactly what you mean bro, my wife kicks all the girls away from my bikes when she at a show with me.- She's like aint no b*tch modeling by our bikes unless its me :biggrin:


----------



## MEXICA (Apr 27, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Ant-Wan_@Apr 11 2010, 08:42 PM~17163928
> *
> 
> 
> ...


DAMM THOES ARE SUM CRAZY LOOKING CHOLAS


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MEXICA_@Apr 14 2010, 10:24 AM~17188865
> *DAMM THOES ARE SUM CRAZY LOOKING CHOLAS
> *


 :yes: CANADIAN WOMEN ARE A ONE OF A KIND BEAUTY :boink:


----------



## BILLY_THE_KID (Sep 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Clown Confusion_@Apr 13 2010, 10:27 AM~17178637
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## CHAIN REACTION (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

GOD DAM!!!!! THATS THE BEST PIC EVER :cheesy:


----------



## PedaLScraperZ (Feb 4, 2010)

> _Originally posted by CHAIN REACTION_@May 4 2010, 02:40 PM~17388058
> *
> 
> 
> ...


theres a lot more of these pics with this hottie in pages 64-67 of the east coast lowriders topic


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)




----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

nice pics bro like the display


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lucha_mike_@Oct 2 2010, 06:13 PM~18720198
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)

Do these pics fit ok here? Should they only be lowrider bikes and girls?


----------



## WICKED74 (Sep 7, 2010)

pep your eyez on thiss boss hogg


----------



## lucha_mike (Nov 20, 2008)




----------



## ROLLERZ_ONLY_KY (Sep 22, 2010)

> nice pics bro like the display
> [/quote
> Thanx homie


----------

